# I need joinery suggestions for the square risers in this mission table



## Sigung (Nov 20, 2013)

I've designed a table I want to build for my father in law for Christmas. I've been designing a lot of mission style furniture lately, and I think I've maybe bitten off more than I can chew in actual practice. I'm new to woodworking, but I have gotten to the point where I can do hand cut dovetails very well. I have good hand tools IE chisels, planes saws, including a very nice dozuki. I do have power tools but so far prefer to do most of the work by hand. Soo, this little table here. I like the look of the vertical risers. So far I've chosen mortise and tenon joints, but that is going to be a lot of work, and I'm wondering if there might not be a better way, so I'm attaching two pictures, one is a rendered image of the Sketchup file, and the other is a wireframe showing the construction. If anybody has any suggestions as to a better way to attach the risers, please advise!! Any and all advice will be greatly appreciated.










and the wireframe










Thanks,
Jerry


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Hi Jerry
There is an easier way ,just dado out a grove where the spinels go insert in and glue spacers to fill tha gaps inbetween .
I think I saw that on a woodsmith show let me see if I can find the plan. there's a couple ways

http://www.woodsmithshop.com/download/612/craftsman-morris-chair.pdf

http://www.woodsmithshop.com/download/401/401-craftsmancoffeetable.pdf


----------



## Sigung (Nov 20, 2013)

Thanks, that's a great idea, I was getting all twisted up thinking about chopping all those holes out with a chisel…


----------

